# chiamare qualcuno



## Cassidy's Mom

Ciao.  I have a question about "_chiamare"._

Does "chiamare" take the _direct object_ when it means to _call _(shout across the room) and not use the phone?
Ex:  Chiama Luigi/Chiamalo!

Does "chiamare" take the _indirect object_ when it means "_telefonare"?_
Ex:  Oggi devo chiamare a Elizabeth/Oggi devo chiamarle.

Thanks for clearing up the confusion.


----------



## fer1975

Both forms are accepted:
Chiama (a) Luigi/Chiamalo
Oggide vo chiamare (a) Elizabeth/Oggi devo chiamarla.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Thanks Fer!


----------



## fer1975

You are very welcome Cassidy!


----------



## cscarfo

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Ciao.  I have a question about "_chiamare"._
> 
> Does "chiamare" take the _direct object_ when it means to _call _(shout across the room) and not use the phone?
> Ex:  Chiama Luigi/Chiamalo!
> 
> Does "chiamare" take the _indirect object_ when it means "_telefonare"?_
> Ex:  Oggi devo chiamare a Elizabeth/Oggi devo chiamarle.
> 
> Thanks for clearing up the confusion.



Chiamare is strictly transitive, i.e. takes the direct object. Chiamare + a is not correct, but used in dialects. Also in the sense of telefonare.
Ciao


----------



## fer1975

cscarfo said:


> Chiamare is strictly transitive, i.e. takes the direct object. Chiamare + a is not correct, but used in dialects. Also in the sense of telefonare.
> Ciao


In modern Italian "chiamare a" is accepted, therefore correct.
The same applies to "a me mi piace" which is now considered correct despite the Italian language purists' objection.


----------



## cscarfo

fer1975 said:


> In modern Italian "chiamare a" is accepted, therefore correct.
> The same applies to "a me mi piace" which is now considered correct despite the Italian language purists' objection.




I beg to differ. It is not accepted, it's tolerated. It's not a matter of purism, this a  big word.  I think the majority would tolerate it in spoken language, but not consider it correct. But I might be wrong, so let's ask other natives.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Ok.  How about this:

Chiamagli un taxi che deve partire/ Chiama a lui un taxi che deve partire.

Va bene o no?


----------



## fer1975

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Ok. How about this:
> 
> Chiamagli un taxi che deve partire/ Chiama a lui un taxi che deve partire.
> 
> Va bene o no?


I would say "Chiamale un taxi".
Even though I guess "chiamagli un taxi" is correct as well but less polite and formal than the previous one.


----------



## cscarfo

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Ok.  How about this:
> 
> Chiamagli un taxi che deve partire/ Chiama a lui un taxi che deve partire.
> 
> Va bene o no?




Mmm, not a good example. "Chiama un taxi" (transitive form) + a lui (i.e. "per lui").
Ciao


----------



## Necsus

Hi, Mom. I can confirm that 'chiamare a qualcuno' is a regionalism, grammatically incorrect. See also this thread in SI.


----------



## prowlerxpla

I confirm too, chiama a qualcuno is dialect and incorrect in Italian, (su google 8 risultati su 8000)


----------



## rosi63

prowlerxpla said:


> I confirm too, chiama a qualcuno is dialect and incorrect in Italian, (su google 8 risultati su 8000)



Me too, I agree.
Furthermore: chiamagli un taxi = chiama un taxi per LUI
                  chiamale un taxi = chiama un taxi per LEI
Rosi


----------



## ViktorSP

Salve ! i'm sure that "io telefono a qualcuno" and "io chiamo qualcuno" are correct ! (personal experience)

"io telefono qualcuno" and "io chiamo a qualcuno" are WRONG ! (napolitan)


----------



## cscarfo

Penso che sia un retaggio dello spagnolo. Infatti (se ricordo bene) per le persone si usa "llamar a alguien", per animali (e cose, per verbi simili) "llamar algo".
Ciao

Carlo


----------



## Luca1984

Please, dont make confusion.
i'm pretty sure that you CAN'T say in italian the phrase " A me mi piace"
It is totally incorrect!!
It is not even used in the spoken language. Who use that, makes a big mistake.
there are 2 different ways to say it:

"A me piace", or "Mi piace"

It is not possible to use me and mi together.

About chiamare, i can say that :

"Ti chiamo dopo". It means "i call you later". 
It is correct.
Chiamare can be used as a call : telefonare.

BUT, You cannot say "chiamare a Paolo" but u have to say "chiamare Paolo"


----------



## Necsus

Luca1984 said:


> Please, dont make confusion.
> i'm pretty sure that you CAN'T say in italian the phrase " A me mi piace"
> It is totally incorrect!!
> It is not even used in the spoken language. Who use that, makes a big mistake.


Please, don't be so imperative. 
I'm afraid that's not the best example you can choose, take a look at the thread 'A me mi' in SI.


----------



## Luca1984

Ciao Necsus 

ho letto il thread .
A me mi è parso un po strano...

Allora che nell'uso comune/parlato venga utilizzato frequentemente, e che oramai probabilomente è un errore (ripetizione rafforzativa,  dislocazione a sinistra con ripresa del clitico) a cui  , forse, si fa sempre mano caso è un conto. Ma che rimanga un errore  è un altro.
Sicuramente  negli scritti classici si è utilizzato abbondantemente, così come è normale che venga utilizzato sopratutto in Toscana ( dove probabilmente è ancora forte l'influsso della vecchia scuola originaria).
Ciò nonostante non credo si possa dire che questa ripetizione/dislocazione a sinistra sia segno di un buon uso dell'italiano.
E' una delle linee guida dell'insegnamento dell'italiano nelle scuole.
Se dovessi insegnare italiano, credimi, non suggerirei assolutamente l'utilizzo dell' "a me mi" o dell' "a te ti"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hi, mum.
Sorry: "Chiamare A qualcuno" is wrong. Period.
Best.
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

@fer:

_mum: Chiamagli un taxi che deve partire/ Chiama a lui un taxi che deve partire.
Va bene o no?
fer: I would say "Chiamale un taxi". Even though I guess "chiamagli un taxi" is correct as well but less polite and formal than the previous one._

Spero che con un po' di riflessione ti renda conto che stai insegnando corbellerie a un'amica che vuole imparare l'italiano.
GS


----------



## ViktorSP

remember this :
io chiamo *un taxi*
io telefono *ad un tassista*


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!



fer1975 said:


> Both forms are accepted:
> Chiama (a) Luigi/Chiamalo
> Oggi devo chiamare (a) Elizabeth/Oggi devo chiamarla.


 
Chiamare a qualcuno è una forma dialettale che farebbe drizzare i capelli in testa al professore di italiano


----------



## vale_new

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Ok. How about this:
> 
> Chiamagli un taxi che deve partire / Chiama a lui un taxi che deve partire  .
> 
> Va bene o no?


----------



## vale_new

Luca1984 said:


> Please, dont make confusion.
> i'm pretty sure that you CAN'T say in italian the phrase " A me mi piace"
> It is totally incorrect!!
> 
> I differ, it might be a regionalism but Accademia della Crusca will help us understand http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4096&ctg_id=93
> 
> It is not even used in the spoken la
> nguage. Who use that, makes a big mistake.
> 
> It is used in spoken language and even in ads....
> there are 2 different ways to say it:
> 
> "A me piace", or "Mi piace"


----------



## Necsus

Scusate, non volevo tornare sull'argomento _'a me mi'_, perlomeno non qui, visto che come ho detto nel post #17, esiste un'apposita discussione, se ora lo faccio è per evitare che si continui a dire ai nostri amici stranieri che la suddetta locuzione è 'errata/sbagliata'. Se così realmente fosse, bisognerebbe prima dimostrarne l'effettiva erroneità riportando la regola che verrebbe disattesa, e che qui ancora non ho visto citata, altrimenti è l'affermazione stessa a essere sbagliata, e fuorviante per chi vuole imparare l'italiano.


----------



## infinite sadness

Certo, chiamare è un verbo solo transitivo, per cui io chiamo Tizio e Tizio viene chiamato da me.


----------



## horseman

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> @fer:
> 
> _mum: Chiamagli un taxi che deve partire/ Chiama a lui un taxi che deve partire.
> Va bene o no?
> fer: I would say "Chiamale un taxi". Even though I guess "chiamagli un taxi" is correct as well but less polite and formal than the previous one._
> 
> Spero che con un po' di riflessione ti renda conto che stai insegnando corbellerie a un'amica che vuole imparare l'italiano.
> GS



Hello:

  This thread became a bit complicated and off the original question.  I'm still wondering to say.."Call her" (imperativo)  is  Chiamale!  or Chiamala!,  i.e. direct object or indirect object?  In other words...would the literal translation be Call her..(direct object)..or..Call TO her  therefore indirect object. ?  I'm still confused !  HELP!

Thanks!!


----------



## ohbice

Scusa horseman ma non ho capito. 
Chiamale = Call them
Chiamala = Call her
Cosa mi sfugge?


----------



## Fooler

oh said:


> Scusa horseman ma non ho capito.
> Chiamale = Call them (referred to feminine nouns)
> Chiamala = Call her
> Cosa mi sfugge?


----------



## Necsus

OhB, forse ti sfugge la forma 'colloquiale' _chiamale = chiama per lei_.


----------



## ohbice

Ah, ok, "Chiamale un medico", tipo.
Grazie Necsus, proprio non ci arrivavo


----------



## horseman

Fooler said:


>



Hi ..well what I meant was, for example Chiedigli..ask him..gli = indirect object..so therefore we'd say chiedile for ask her? (le = her,   indirect object)   So it would seem to follow that we'd say Chiamagli = call him...chiamali = call THEM,  chiamale  = call her..
My question is  really..do we use direct object or indirect object with the imperative ..of ..chiamare, chiedere, domandare etc.
Thanks!!


----------



## prowlerxpla

horseman said:


> Chiamagli = call him...chiamali = call THEM,  chiamale  = call her..


chiamagli is call for/at/to him, chiamali is call them (masculine),  and chiamale is both call them (feminine) or call for/at/to her


horseman said:


> do we use direct object or indirect object with the imperative ..of ..chiamare, chiedere, domandare etc.


Yes, but:
Chiamale! call them (feminine);
chiamali! call them (masculine or neutre, not chiamagli that means call for/to him).
ciao


----------



## Necsus

horseman said:


> My question is really..do we use direct object or indirect object with the imperative ..of ..chiamare, chiedere, domandare etc.


No, it's not the same thing. _Chiedile _or _domandale _mean only _chiedi/domanda A lei_. I'd say you can use _le/gli _for _per lei/lui_ just with some verbs: _chiamare,_ _cercare, trovare, _and the like.


----------



## ohbice

Chiamala = Hey, you, call her
Chamale = Hey, you, call them (fem) _or _Hey, you, call a Doctor for her (she is ill).
Chiamagli = Hey, you, call a Doctor for him
Chiamalo = call him
Chiama loro = call them (male)
Chiama = Call

Non so se mi sono capito!


----------



## Necsus

oh said:


> Chiama loro = call them (male)


Non sarebbe più semplice _chiamali_?


----------



## chipulukusu

cscarfo said:


> Mmm, not a good example. "Chiama un taxi" (transitive form) + a lui (i.e. "per lui").
> Ciao



 Good remark!

I also think that "chiamare _a _Elizabeth" is not correct. I think it is widely used expecially in Southern Italy. Must come straight from dialects.

I'm writing as a native here. Unfortunately grammar is not my piece of cake...


----------

